# Difc visa



## ramsq8 (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone can advise me how many days does it takes to complete the residency formalities under DIFC Visa?

Thanks


----------



## yum (Sep 2, 2010)

If residency formalities you mean visa stamping on your passport, it shouldn't take longer than 2 days.

But the whole process from labor application to approval to visa issuance takes 15 days (if your PRO knows what he's doing).

Residency starts with your medical, then filing, then stamping which can even be done in a day (IF your sponsor is available to sign that same day).

Hope this helps.


----------



## flekke101 (Aug 20, 2010)

ramsq8 said:


> Anyone can advise me how many days does it takes to complete the residency formalities under DIFC Visa?
> 
> Thanks


Have you already obtained the entry permit?

Thanks,


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

From the time when I gave DIFC my passport to the time they returned it with the residency visa slapped on there was about 7 working days.


----------

